# liquid cooling heat problem



## wildmilne (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm having the exact same problem, bought the computer from the same place, same cooling system and it shuts down all the time. The idle temp claims to be almost 65C and hits 90C+ when doing something like encoding a video. I can drop everything 10-15C by putting an external house fan next to the cpu. 

I'm going to go for some new thermal paste, not sure if i need a new CPU cooler or not...did you ever figure out if you needed to refill the fluid or anything?

I found out what it is, its an Cooler Master agate mini r120.

And it looks like i'll need to get some cooling fluid for it. They directed me to a forum post but the pdf is a bad link.

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=6410

Not sure i'll do this or just get some other CPU fan/cooler. I don't overclock or anything, just don't want a super hot CPU and shut down all the time.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: liquid cooling*

Looking at the manual for the r80/r120, it looks like the fan can be mounted on either side of the rad. So, you should be able to mount a second fan to get a push/pull arrangement, more airflow and more cooling. Didn't notice anything on refilling the liquid, but if it's down, should be able to take off a tube and use that as a fillport, but it needs to be above everything else, or gravity will work against you, and that can be messy. Also the tubing needs to be secure when replaced. Depending on how well the thermal paste was applied in the first place, it could probably use a repasting, that alone would probably bring down your temps. 
For first things, try adding a fan, and redoing the thermal paste. Make sure everything is clean, specially your rad, if that has never been cleaned it is probably clogged with dust. Blow it out with a can of air. 

Here's a link to CM's pdf file.
http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/download/316/files/AQUAGATEMiniR80_Manual.pdf 

Thermal paste application.
http://www.arcticsilver.com/methods.html


----------



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

i have same problem here -_- ty grimx


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Once you hit the triple digits, then you are just asking for trouble. If it is just a CPU cooler you are after, then you shouldn't have to look for anything too complicated in terms of a cooling system. For starters, adding in a good thermal paste can definitely have an effect since it will help your CPU even better in transferring the heat over to the heat sink so that it can dissipate it. But at those temperatures I would recommend a water cooling kit. My one for example is a Corsair H70 (tad high end). So if for example you were to use the same thing, you would have to take into consideration the space to install the radiator/fan, and if your PSU is keeping up with the power demand. The main benefit would be the fact that it is maintenance free. Oh, and also consider the noise.


----------

